
KDE Plasma Mobile weekly update: part 2 - jrepinc
https://www.plasma-mobile.org/2019/10/11/Plasma-Mobile-Weekly-update-2.html
======
haolez
Looks pretty cool!

The notifications, however, look a little off. But I can’t tell what’s wrong.
I’m not an UI person :)

~~~
ryukafalz
I noticed that too - I think it has to do with the difference in spacing from
the title to the body and from the text to the outside of the notification
bubble.

Notifications aside, though, those screenshots look _much_ more polished than
previous versions I've seen. I'm impressed!

